# crysis- controller or keyboard?



## Ryan_Sama (Oct 27, 2008)

hey just wondering if i should use a controllre like a rumblepad or the wireless xbox360 controller,,, or a keyboard and mouse?? whatis the differnece?


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 27, 2008)

What do you mean by What's the difference? You can't answer that? The differences are obvious.

Mouse and Keyboard is easier in my opinion. This is a computer forum. Most people will say mouse and keyboard.


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Oct 27, 2008)

i was jw if there is a differnece in response time or ease of controlls vs eachother.. like would a controller not be as responsive as keyboad stuff liek that?


----------



## Vizy (Oct 27, 2008)

It would be the same. And i think you can change settings on how responsive you want a joystick to be. A keyboard is what i would prefer for a FPS.


----------



## Ryan_Sama (Oct 27, 2008)

ok great thanks alot! keyboard it is


----------



## Calibretto (Oct 27, 2008)

A mouse is a lot more precise and quicker than a joystick by far.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah, mouse&Keyboard is the best.... thats what i dont like about consoles, HAVE to use a controller>_>


----------

